# Adorama selling 5D3 for 2,750 on Ebay, is this legit?



## ChuckV (Sep 15, 2012)

Canon EOS-5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera Body, 22.3 Megapixels - USA Warranty 013803142433 | eBay

I know Adorama is a very reputable seller, but this seems too good to be true, and it's many hundreds less than their retail website.

If it is real, it may have just answered my upgrade question for me


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 15, 2012)

That's real. Good deal


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2012)

Did the Nikon D600 just cause Canon 5D-III's to become worth $749 less at retail??? I wonder what the heck is "up" with this price...it "looks" legit to me, but it's on eBay...I wonder if Adorama is using this eBay offer as a test of price/demand response, to see just how many dollars they can squeeze out of XXXX number of bodies and at what price point(s)...


----------



## ChuckV (Sep 15, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Did the Nikon D600 just cause Canon 5D-III's to become worth $749 less at retail??? I wonder what the heck is "up" with this price...it "looks" legit to me, but it's on eBay...I wonder if Adorama is using this eBay offer as a test of price/demand response, to see just how many dollars they can squeeze out of XXXX number of bodies and at what price point(s)...


All I can figure is that they're trying to clear out inventory space. It definitely seems excessively cheap.


----------



## GrantH (Sep 15, 2012)

Clear inventory by dropping nearly a grand off of a brand new model? Seems like the 7D or MII would be better suited for that...


----------



## ChuckV (Sep 15, 2012)

GrantH said:


> Clear inventory by dropping nearly a grand off of a brand new model? Seems like the 7D or MII would be better suited for that...




Makes very little sense to me. Only reason I'm hesitating to buy. I know Adorama is a legitimate outfit, I've purchased things from them before, but never via EBay. That old advice my father gave me about things sounding too good to be true is just stuck in my head 

I'm contemplating printing the listing and taking it to a local (largeish) brick and mortar to see if they'll come close to matching.

I'll sleep on it and make my decision tomorrow.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 15, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Did the Nikon D600 just cause Canon 5D-III's to become worth $749 less at retail??? I wonder what the heck is "up" with this price...it "looks" legit to me, but it's on eBay...I wonder if Adorama is using this eBay offer as a test of price/demand response, to see just how many dollars they can squeeze out of XXXX number of bodies and at what price point(s)...


I knew I was being wise waiting to purchase. Now if it just holds (or even drops a little more???) until I know what my end of year "bonus" is!!!
It's about time for it's initial price drop. I didn't think it would happen until after the first of the year.


----------



## ChuckV (Sep 15, 2012)

Perhaps this means that the entry level full frame announcement will be happening sometime in the next week or two. I could certainly see that dropping the price some. Adorama may be trying to get the jump on competitors.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Did the Nikon D600 just cause Canon 5D-III's to become worth $749 less at retail??? I wonder what the heck is "up" with this price...it "looks" legit to me, but it's on eBay...I wonder if Adorama is using this eBay offer as a test of price/demand response, to see just how many dollars they can squeeze out of XXXX number of bodies and at what price point(s)...
> ...



My post was DEAD-SERIOUS...I was wondering, aloud, if maybe Adorama is perhaps sitting on a literal "boatload" (well, let's say a couple of railroad car loads) of Canon 5D-III bodies...and wants to sell out from under them before the market goes south, due to the Nikon and Sony 24 megapixel and 36 megapixel madness...a LOT of "*END-USER TYPE*" buyers buy by sheer MP count, and Nikon and SOny now have 24MP cameras,PLUS THE TWO 36MP D800 models, and that means the 5D-Three is now "out-mega-pixeled" in the minds of many "*end-user type*" buyers. OR, perhaps that Canon 6D, or some other Canon camera, is much,much closer than we in the general public know, and Adorama has a MASSIVE stockpile of 5D-Three bodies the need to clear out? 

I  was serious--maybe they want to see how much demand there is at, say $2,750 on eBay...

Frankly, a LOT of people would love to have a full-frame d-slr...if the price for that is $2,196 for the brand new Nikon D600 via Amazon (a whopping $3 off list!!!), then a Canon 5D-III priced at $3,499, which is $500 above a 36MP Nikon D800, REALLY IS NOT THAT ATTRACTIVE to a lot of buyers...especially the kind of buyer who has no real system allegiance, or who is willing to go in a new direction. The original 5D premiered at $3499 as well; then hit $3199. Then $2999. Then like $2699 as I recall, for a LONG TIME. With Nikon's D800 selling very well at $2,999, it might just be that Adorama wants to really MOVE some cameras, and $2,750 for a 5D Mark 3 sounds VERY attractive to a LOT of Canon users, I am sure! The way I SEE IT,*the 5D-III is a beautifully engineered, finely-made, AMAZING camera. *Just demo one--you will IMMEDIATELY SEE that it is much more like a 1-series Canon than the earlier two incarnations, and it "feels" like it's worth a few hundred more dollars than the Nikon D600. If there is a battle in FF, D600 at $2,200 and 5D-III at $2,750, I am pretty sure that MANy pro and serious shooters would want the Canon more, at those two price points.


----------



## spicyTuna (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought Canon had fixed pricing like Nikon did for all the retailers. I guess by going eBay they can get around that?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Sep 15, 2012)

Only 1 left


----------



## yankeespankee (Sep 16, 2012)

for future reference, I bought my camera through Adorama's Ebay store. 

They are legit. I've been buying from them for a while now.


----------



## fjrabon (Sep 16, 2012)

Dang I seriously considered this deal much more closely than I want to admit, despite the fact that id have to completely build a new rig from scratch (Nikon guy). The 5DIII is such an amazing camera. I use it at work regularly and am just continually stunned by it. I easily prefer it to the D800, which I generally find cumbersome to use. 

However, it has been a bit rich for my blood, especially considering I'm somewhat entrenched in the Nikon camp. This deal came unnervingly close to causing me to max all my credit cards out, haha.


----------



## ChuckV (Sep 16, 2012)

I guess sleeping on it was a mistake.

I did, however, print the listing up, and may be able to use that to help haggle a deal out of Beach Camera(who is local to me). Today is my B-Day, so I figure it's a good time to splurge and get a present. In my experience, they're usually pretty willing to make a deal, if not by cutting prices, then by throwing enough extras in to make a deal worthwhile.

If not, I may just wait around for another couple weeks if the urge for instant gratification isn't too high.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 16, 2012)

I am thinking someone screwed that one up! 
I am done waiting. If I see a deal like that again. I am pulling the trigger. Guess  now I have to watch. Damn.


----------



## ChuckV (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll let you know what Beach says when I bring them the listing. I'm hoping they cut me some sort of deal, but we shall see. If Canon does announce the 6D at Photokina, I expect that will trigger some sort of price drop.

I don't think it was a screw up, I think they only had 800 units available at that pricing.


----------

